# Pre-Season Thread



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Pre-season kicks off tonight against the new look sixers.

Hoping to see the rookies, and Darius get some court time


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Doc out for personal reason, Thibs will be coaching tonight


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

O'bryant was impressive, 10/8/3 blocks and played the most minutes for the team
Miles had 6 points, 3 from 3 in 15 minutes
Bill Walker had 8 and a thunderous dunk on Ratliff

lost by 5, but its pre-season.. i see more positives in the above then negs i do about the loss


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

walker: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFpXyl33Ufo

oh and scal should be cut from this team


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Scal shouldn't have been on the team last year. We're gonna take a financial hit if we choose to cut him though


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

Did not get to see the game but:
Obie had a nice game, it seems. Does that quell the doubters who said he doesn't belong? I mean, I still wouldn't start him, but if he's good enough to hold his own against legit NBA players (albeit in preseason), he's good enough to be our third center, no?
All the starters seem to be in form.
And Walker excites me more every day. I can't wait to see Giddens.

How was Miles?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Miles is still getting his legs under him. Tim Grover was right, he needed another couple of months of conditioning. But that aside he looks like a perfectly serviceable body off the bench. Walker is definitely outplaying him, though.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Hope to see a lot more burn for Walker during the pre-season, guy was impressive


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

just on miles... while he looked slow because you remember what he was like, that was his first game in 2 years, and hes jsut lost a ton of weight. he's probably a good 2 months from being in real game shape and having that quickness back, but good signs none the less


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

PLaying Cleveland at the moment, Bill walker again impressing.. 5 points, 3 offensive rebounds in 4 minutes


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Tony Allen having a huge game


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I'd like to see Tony Allen continue that style of play. It reminds me a bit of a younger Pierce where he was always looking to draw contact and get to the line. Tony isn't the greatest scorer, but if he can get a lot of free points at the line and get the other team in foul trouble, he could be quite valuable. He just has to be careful not to get reckless and turn the ball over a lot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OBryant is looking serviceable. Heat shouldve got him instead of Magloire, ah well.

TA was big tonight, Walker good again.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

O'bryant has been a nice surprise so far, hopefully he can carry it through the season


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Where can I catch the Rockets playing the Celts?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

so I have to ask... does Tommy whine like that in every game.

I mean I don't mind homers but a constant whine about every call gets old.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yes he does... im a C's fan and i cant stand it either


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

meanwhile, tough game for pre-season... another decent performance from POB


----------



## Jenness (Apr 18, 2007)

What a weird preseason game that was against Houston. So many unnecessary fireworks for a freaking exhibition game. Tonight was one of those nights I really missed James Posey. Not to say I never appreciated him before but he's one of the few guys who can match Artest in the over-the-line antics department. It would've been nice to watch Artest get a taste of his own freaking insane medicine.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

It was an interesting preview in my mind. Every time these two teams take the court this season its going to be all out war.

I just hope no one gets hurt. I wanna see yall in the finals.  Boo on LA.

Your reserves did well off the bench. Big Baby hitting a jumper looked good and Pruitt looks to be improving each time I see him.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> It was an interesting preview in my mind. Every time these two teams take the court this season its going to be all out war.
> 
> I just hope no one gets hurt. I wanna see yall in the finals.  Boo on LA.
> 
> Your reserves did well off the bench. Big Baby hitting a jumper looked good and Pruitt looks to be improving each time I see him.


Definately appears that way... the 2 games during the season will be rough as they come, and the finals (if it came to that) would be an all out war


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> yes he does... im a C's fan and i cant stand it either





no offense avalanche but how long have you been a c's fan? a season? i cant speak for anyone else but as a celtics fan from 96 (the great ones rookie year) a celtic game is not the same without tommy complaining about the refs calls one way or another...i love it


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> no offense avalanche but how long have you been a c's fan? a season? i cant speak for anyone else but as a celtics fan from 96 (the great ones rookie year) a celtic game is not the same without tommy complaining about the refs calls one way or another...i love it


I understand a call here or there, but every single call in the first half he was whining.

Bill Worrell does the same thing occasionally as does Matt Bullard and Clyde, but even they will say "good call" every once in a while.

Tommy even mocked the correct calls.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> no offense avalanche but how long have you been a c's fan? a season? i cant speak for anyone else but as a celtics fan from 96 (the great ones rookie year) a celtic game is not the same without tommy complaining about the refs calls one way or another...i love it


lol nah i understand that dude, i think thats why though... i watched (and still do) a LOT of different teams play, and before the KG trade Tommy would drive me nuts like he does other to other teams fans now.

I try to embrace it, i know hes just a die hard fan with a microphone, but sometimes its just too much


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

My observations through 3 preseason games:

- Patrick O'Bryant is a pretty solid player with a lot of potential- he could make us a lot better. He's got great height and length, he can move really well for a big, and he can rebound and block shots. I already knew those things, but I didn't know how a few things about him. His touch is really good- his hook shots are always on point, and when they aren't, they always find a way to rattle in. He can catch the ball well and he dunks a lot. He's an easy guy to alley-oop it to. He reminds me of Bynum in that his hands and length make it so effortless to get dunks. What surprised me most was that he was playing well in the high post, and he even hit a 20 foot jumper vs Philly. Also, in that game he made a sweet pass to Miles that surprised me. He's better than Perkins offensively, and he''ll probably star over him eventually.
- Bill Walker is the man. He's NBA ready, and he'll be a great backup for Pierce. He gives us exactly what we need, an athlete who can defend, rebound, and finish plays. He's a pretty intelligent player as well. His body is a big plus. He's built like a friggin tank and he can jump like crazy. We can use him a bit on LeBron. What I didn't see until this offseason was how feisty he is. That's a trait you want out of a young role player like him. 
- Pruitt can help us and should see a lot of minutes against trapping teams. House can't play against them and Cassell should never see the court. 
- Scal should be the roster cut. O'Bryant, Walker, and Giddens are keepers, and Pruitt actually got better. Miles can contribute more.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

pretty much, although it seems that the team doesnt just want to eat scals contract for nothing... id like the cut to be cassell or Scal... i think Pruitt and Darius can contribute more

O'bryant has been very solid, and shores up the center position a lot more then was expected at the start of the season, Doc pulled him from the first game and told him "we dont take plays off here" and it looks like he is responding well to the challenge, he will only get better the more he plays

and bill walker, well... hes getting a lot of fans on his bad side from the word go, taking it right at lebron and tmac, not going to allow himself to be pushed around like most rookies do, he may go too far, sometimes it might not be neccissary, but i like it... hes fierce, and tenacious guys like that usually turn into great defenders, aswell as his already impressive rebounding and finishing around the rim.. hope to see a lot more of him


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> pretty much, although it seems that the team doesnt just want to eat scals contract for nothing




they have been doing it since the day he signed on the dotted line...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yeh i know, i dont see the point either... just repeating what i read though, realistically i think Scal is the easy cut, everyone else can contribute


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Tony Allen on fire against NJ at the moment


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

and they lost to the knicks tonight by 7


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

they did, good showing from house... he and Tony have been pretty impressive in the pre-season


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

-check your pm's-


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Gabe getting the start tonight, seems to be doing well


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Garnett and Powe leading the way in a beatdown of NY so far

Should be a good chance for walker and gabe to see big minutes in the second half, no sign of obryant as yet though


----------



## Jenness (Apr 18, 2007)

I have to say, I absolutely hate Donny Marshall's work on television. The guy is a dolt and he's just so friggin' wrong about so many things. I wonder if he even follows the league at all. It first hit me last year when the Celtics played San Antonio and he called Duncan a "black hole." What? One of the best passing big men in the league is a "black hole?" What an idiot. Every broadcast I just want to scream and correct him. I'm going to have to lower the volume for road games this year.


----------

